# Is anyone ready to jump on the knicks bandwagon



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it just me or do the knicks have the potential to be the best team in the east next year..
I know theres a lot of ifs and buts
If dice gets healthy..
If Milos Can come over and be the pg which he is supposed to be..
If Lampe turns out to be the next dirk 

Lineup in 2 years
Milos 
Houston or sprewell
Lampe
Kurt thomas or sweetney 
Dice 

that team def. could do some damage in the JV conf.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Don't worry Layden will mess up and trade his young players to make the playoffs now and destroy the Knicks future again.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Fire Layden!!!!!!!!!


Then maybe I would


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

The Knicks will not be contenders for at least the next 3 to 4 years


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>33</b>!
> The Knicks will not be contenders for at least the next 3 to 4 years


The Knicks won't be contenders until Layden is gone. The man is really screwing the team. It's like he's doing it on purpose or something...I feel bad for NY fans, it must be frustrating to have a GM like that.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Lampe plays nothing like Dirk, where the hell has that comparision come from? He's a lot slower than Dirk and is more of an inside player. The Knicks aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Is it just me or do the knicks have the potential to be the best team in the east next year..
> I know theres a lot of ifs and buts
> If dice gets healthy..
> ...


*IF.....................................................*


----------



## bl611 (May 7, 2003)

Dice will never be the same player again (he may never play again)

Vujanic said he has no interest in coming over for atleast 2 years


If Lampe is the next Dirk.....well let's jst say he has along way to go


Spree will start deteriorating soon, Houston will score 25 agame ...and give up 30

Forget Layden, as long as dunce Dolan owns this team the most entertainment at the Garden will be the circus


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Lampe doesnt play inside at all..
all the coaches have been complaining that all he does it shoot jumpers and never bangs downlow.. its ok though good try :sigh:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Lampe plays nothing like Dirk, where the hell has that comparision come from? He's a lot slower than Dirk and is more of an inside player. The Knicks aren't going anywhere.


This is what bothers me about bb.net they have guys who know basketball then they have guys like this..



NBA Comparison: Dirk Nowitki

Strengths: At just 17 years old, Maciej is the youngest player to ever play with the Real Madrid First Team. Some consider Lampe the best young prospect in European Basketball. Lampe has the potential to become an NBA player in just a few years. He is strong and has unusual fundaments for a 17 years old player. He is best playing the power-forward position but he has the versitility to play the SF position with his great shooting and ball handling. His lateral quickness and movements are very fast and agile.


that is from nbadraft.net


Hey alex id like to buy a clue for 200$$Give the poor kid a 1 rating


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>laydee-bawla22</b>!
> 
> 
> The Knicks won't be contenders until Layden is gone. The man is really screwing the team. It's like he's doing it on purpose or something...I feel bad for NY fans, it must be frustrating to have a GM like that.


It's not so bad. You just have to develop a masochistic sort of outlook. And we will get all the "loyal" NY fans back from NJ soon enough. The Swamps 15 minutes of fame will end sooner than anyone seems to think IMO.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Rodney where have u seen lampe play.. and how do u know so much about his game??


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> *Originally posted by H2O!*
> 
> It's not so bad. You just have to develop a masochistic sort of outlook. And we will get all the "loyal" NY fans back from NJ soon enough. The Swamps 15 minutes of fame will end sooner than anyone seems to think IMO.


It looks like our fame will last for another 6 years. The Knicks also don't have a very bright future right now. I don't know why anyone sees them as doing anything. Everything seems to falling apart for them.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Sorry New York, but try making the playoffs before bing the best team in the East. Milos isn't coming over this year, maybe not even next year. Houston and Sprewell are very solid, but neither one is a superstar. Lampe is scrubing it up in summer league, Antonio will miss the most of this year, and they stil ahve over paid average players in Eisley, Anderson, ad Weatherspoon. Maybe next year, but definently not this year.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

McDyess playing center... LMAO!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Isn't McDyess injured for this year already? I thought I heard that he wouldn't play this year?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

knicks bandwagon?

thats an oxy moron right?

for real tho... im a new yorker... and i been a knick fan for about 10-11 years now...i even interned at the garden... im just hoping they start making some serious movescuz im tired of being a fan, and getting treated second rate... at this point... its so bad i wished we even had an exciting losing team... its rough when the team is so boring to watch...


----------



## tsolan20 (Jun 29, 2003)

when they stop drafting undersized power fowards maybe I will think about it


----------

